# Scollettare



## Dulcinea

Ciao a tutti,
mi potete dire se la parola "scollettare" si usa anche nel nord Italia?

Sto scrivendo un testo dove ci sono dei dialoghi piuttosto colloquiali. Il mio intento è usare termini quotidiani di uso più o meno nazionale, che abbiano un tono giovane ma che si comprendano ovunque.
Grazie


----------



## alecarfi

Ciao.
Io sono nata nel cosiddetto nord, perciò spero possa servirti da prova del nove il fatto che non capisco la parola così com'è, senza un contesto. Non sembra un termine davvero dialettale, perciò trovando la parola in un contesto nessuno dovrebbe avere difficoltà a capire il significato.
In ogni caso, se posso aggiungere una mia idea, per quanto non dialettale, è evidente che il termine sia del sud (comporre le parole con un prefisso -s- è per la mia esperienza più diffuso al sud che al nord)

ciao


----------



## Stiannu

Non è detto, in Piemonte _scancellare_ è talvolta usato al posto di _cancellare_, per colpa del dialetto... 
In ogni caso, da piemontese mi aggiungo ad alecarfi: non ho mai sentito la parola e non riesco a immaginare che cosa significhi.


----------



## Dulcinea

A Roma (e qualcuno mi dice anche in altre parti d'Italia) significa chiedere soldi alla gente per strada per qualche proposito. Mi dicono che a Milano si dice "fare la colla".


----------



## sam1978

Mi aggiungo anch'io ad Alecarfi e a Stiannu; non ho nemmeno io sentito la parola; semmai sento dire "Fare colletta", che comunque significa raccogliere soldi in un grupppo di persone come amici e simili, ma non per strada...


----------



## furs

Mai sentito scollettare, e per il vero nemmeno 'fare la colla' a Milano, dove (sigh) vivo.


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao Dulcinea e buongiorno agli altri!
In Toscana si può sentire _scollettare_ inteso come "passeggiare, gironzolare" et similia...usato per esempio così:

"_Scollettavo per le colline ecc._" -> dove qui "scollettare" starebbe per "scollinare" (-> farsi una passaggiata tra le colline)

Guarda non mi viene in mente neppure un termine italiano che possa esprimere bene il suo significato. Però ho degli amici che vanno in giro in bici e usano moltissimo questo termine. Zona Pi-Li ma anche a Siena certamente.
Non so se intendessi questo! 
Poi però è vero che si può intendere "scollettare" anche nel senso di "far la colletta" (-> raggruppare soldi)


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io mi aggrego ad Alecarfi & Co. In Trentino non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## SunDraw

Senza bisogno che sia una vera e propria metropoli, in qualsiasi città degradata del "capitalismo avanzato" i nuovi barboni, inizialmente spesso più dei refrattari che dei bisognosi, vanno a mendicare con tutta la dignità o la dissimulazione ("fare la colletta" propriamente sarebbe raccogliere per offrire ad altri o in comune) propria dell'armamentario di una cultura altra se non modaiola (insomma dai punkabbestia agli sbarbati alcolisti vari di quel che resta della "piazza italiana") ove si rifugia la loro impotenza di fronte al leviatiano che di loro si fa un boccone al primo cenno di valere qualcosa politicamente.
Sì "andare a scollettare" significa "andare a chiedere soldi in giro", diciamo dagli anni Novanta in qua.


----------



## alecarfi

Ciao, aggiungo un'ultima nota su un'espressione milanese saltata fuori a metà dei commenti.
"fare la colla" è sbagliato. esiste fare una colla (quindi non esiste fare LA colla in senso assoluto, ma solo UNA colla, specificatamente PER qualcosa) nel senso di fare una colletta, cioè mettere insieme tra amici, o comunque in un gruppo definito di persone per comprare qualcosa insieme. 
Ulteriore nota sull'uso (per dulcinea e furs): la parola esiste ma è decisamente zarra; a meno che il tuo personaggio parlante non sia un raggazzino tra i 15 e 20 anni, e comunque non un chirichetto, eviterei di usarla, perchè suonerebbe fuori luogo.
per "fare l'elemosina" non abbiamo espressioni gergali, che io sappia.


----------



## Lello4ever

Mai sentito qui.


----------



## Dulcinea

alecarfi said:


> Ciao, aggiungo un'ultima nota su un'espressione milanese saltata fuori a metà dei commenti.
> "fare la colla" è sbagliato. esiste fare una colla (quindi non esiste fare LA colla in senso assoluto, ma solo UNA colla, specificatamente PER qualcosa) nel senso di fare una colletta, cioè mettere insieme tra amici, o comunque in un gruppo definito di persone per comprare qualcosa insieme.
> Ulteriore nota sull'uso (per dulcinea e furs): la parola esiste ma è decisamente zarra; a meno che il tuo personaggio parlante non sia un raggazzino tra i 15 e 20 anni, e comunque non un chirichetto, eviterei di usarla, perchè suonerebbe fuori luogo.
> per "fare l'elemosina" non abbiamo espressioni gergali, che io sappia.



Il mio personaggio è un punkabbestia... se fosse romano il termine sarebbe appropriato, ma dato che non voglio dare connotazioni (troppo) regionali ai dialoghi volevo prima accertarmi che  il termine  fosse comprensibile ovunque, ma a quanto pare non lo è.  Dopo aver letto le risposte del forum ho  optato per "alzare i  soldi", che è sufficientemente colloquiale e  spero più chiaro per il lettore.


----------



## SunDraw

Dulcinea said:


> Il mio personaggio è un punkabbestia... se fosse romano il termine sarebbe appropriato, ma dato che non voglio dare connotazioni (troppo) regionali ai dialoghi volevo prima accertarmi che il termine fosse comprensibile ovunque, ma a quanto pare non lo è.


Mi sembra di non aver convinto abbastanza, ma posso confermare che non è affatto un regionalismo ma un argot, e per questo eventualmente non compreso e marginale, ma usato in "qualsiasi piazza italiana" di cui sopra.
(Mica avevi messo "namo a scollettà" o una cosa così).


----------



## Dulcinea

Sì, Sundraw, è chiaro adesso che si tratta di un'espressione non regionale ma gergale. In ogni modo il testo deve essere comprensibile e detesto le note, quindi, anche se ai miei orecchi abituati alla parlata di borgata la parola è perfettamente comprensibile e pertinente, ho deciso di cercare una soluzione alternativa.


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> Mi sembra di non aver convinto abbastanza, ma posso confermare che non è affatto un regionalismo ma un argot, e per questo eventualmente non compreso e marginale, ma usato in "qualsiasi piazza italiana" di cui sopra.
> (Mica avevi messo "namo a scollettà" o una cosa così).


Ma le due definizioni non si escludono a vicenda.
Molti termini del linguaggio giovanile sono caratterizzati da una certa _regionalità_ contemplando varianti diatopiche sul territorio nazionale.


----------



## Dulcinea

Tra l'altro mi sovviene di aver usato il termine in precedenza.  Ditemi voi se in questo contesto è legittimo (anche se forse mi rispondo già da sola, visto che non si tratta di una battuta di dialogo).

Qualche volta, di domenica, l’aveva accompagnata a scollettare fuori dalla chiesa, accanto alla zingara e allo slavo ubriacone.

N.B. Non posso usare il verbo "elemosinare" perché il personaggio in questione, nelle due righe successive si distingue consapevolmente dagli altri barboni:

Mario l’aspettava sotto il sole cocente, a debita distanza dai due mendicanti, a compatirli, dicendosi che lui e Sandra non avevano niente a che spartire con loro.


----------



## bubu7

In italiano puoi dire 'racimolare qualche spicciolo' che è un po' diverso dal chiedere l'elemosina per _mestiere_.


----------



## SunDraw

bubu7 said:


> Ma le due definizioni non si escludono a vicenda.
> Molti termini del linguaggio giovanile sono caratterizzati da una certa _reg__ionalità_ contemplando varianti diatopiche sul territorio nazionale.


Ma certamente, salvo che qui si era trattato solo e specificamente del termine "scollettare" che, ripeto, secondo me è perfettamente italiano, costruito molto correttamente sulla parola ben antica "colletta" appena stiracchiando (approfittando) un poco il significato; oltreché, sempre secondo me, diffuso su tutto il territorio, seppure solo in ambito di conventicola, ma insomma senza particolare _accento_ (meno ancora che "scippo" o "pacco" o altre cose così).

O forse è così vero questo (per me no)?


alecarfi said:


> (comporre le parole con un prefisso -s- è per la mia esperienza più diffuso al sud che al nord)


 
Dopodiché


Dulcinea said:


> Ditemi voi se in questo contesto è legittimo (anche se forse mi rispondo già da sola, visto che non si tratta di una battuta di dialogo).
> "Qualche volta, di domenica, l’aveva accompagnata a scollettare fuori dalla chiesa, accanto alla zingara e allo slavo ubriacone."


Il contesto è perfetto, solo che appunto, trattandosi di gergo, è l'Autore che decide in che registro sta raccontando e con che impegno eventuale da parte del lettore ecc. Il Forum ha evidenziato quanto sia rimasta parola confinata nel proprio giro.

Piuttosto, volendo, non trovo così verosimile (al di là della naturalità dell'inverosimile, cui può ben dedicarsi lo scrittore...) uno di questi ...svincolati, allergici a certi contesti, che sia portato:





Dulcinea said:


> a scollettare *fuori dalla chiesa*


...!


----------



## Stiannu

Se dovessi scegliere io, forse opterei per _chiedere moneta_.
_Oh, c'hai moneta??_ è l'espressione-tipo usata dai punkabbestia e altri elemosinatori incalliti, tanto da essere diventata proverbiale e scherzosa. Per questo riprenderei l'uso collettivo e invariabile di _moneta_ per collegarmi al gergo di punkabbestia & co. 

Ma magari tutto quello che ho appena detto vale solo per Torino e dintorni... sinceramente non so.


----------



## furs

Dulcinea, visto che hai proposto "alzare i soldi", vorrei osservare che in certe regioni (almeno in Liguria di sicuro) "alzare" sta per rubare.


----------



## sam1978

furs said:


> Dulcinea, visto che hai proposto "alzare i soldi", vorrei osservare che in certe regioni (almeno in Liguria di sicuro) "alzare" sta per rubare.


Sicuro? Io non l'ho mai sentito in quel senso...


----------



## furs

Beh -- sicuramente diversi miei amici usavano quell'espressione a Genova -- diciamo un 10/15 anni fa.


----------



## vega3131

Vorrei fare un'ipotesi: se "scollettare" volesse dire "togliere il colletto"?
Nella lavorazione della bietola da zucchero, ad esempio, per analizzare il tasso zuccherino della pianta, si taglia nel punto più basso del colletto (con un colpo "uso machete"), separando foglie e colletto dalla radice. C'è qualcuno che possa confermare (o smentire)?


----------



## SunDraw

furs said:


> Dulcinea, visto che hai proposto "alzare i soldi", vorrei osservare che in certe regioni (almeno in Liguria di sicuro) "alzare" sta per rubare.


Sì, se "scollettare" suona "tenero", bohémien, e persino con qualche chance relazionale verso la società, a mo' di questua d'un ordine mendicante..., "alzare soldi" suona invece un po' "losco", vale: "far saltar fuori dei soldi in qualche modo ...alla faccia di dov'erano prima".


vega3131 said:


> Vorrei fare un'ipotesi: se "scollettare" volesse dire "togliere il colletto"?


Lo escluderei, secondo me non deriva che dal "facciamo colletta" che ogni raggruppamento di ragazzi ha sempre avviato, tra di loro voglio dire, al momento di mandare uno di loro al "take away" più vicino, ai bei tempi, al reparto birre del discount, oggi.
(D'altri tempi: "Cappello in mezzo!"; dopodiché ...mai sentito parlare del Cappello Magico? Ma questi sono altri giri...).


----------



## Dulcinea

A questo punto devo escludere anche "alzare" allora.

Forse potrei usare comunque "scollettare", visto che a quanto pare non si tratta di comprensibilità a livello regionale ma gergo di gruppo. 

_“Sandra...”, disse Mario quando fu di nuovo accanto a lei._
_“Dimmi amore.”_
_“Andiamo su a scollettare qualche soldo?”_



Poi prosegue con:



_A Sandra la proposta andava bene._



E a questo punto potrei aggiungere un riferimento per far capire un po' meglio cosa intende Mario per "scollettare" (anche se forse già aggiungendo "qualche soldo" diventa comprensibile senza il bisogno di appesantire).


----------



## cityofgod

Ciao Dulcinea,

sono romano e ritengo di essere attento a quelle parole che sono in un qualche modo riconducubili all'italiano ma non ho mai, veramente mai, sentito il termine "scollettare".

Anzi, la cosa mi spaventa perché è un termine davvero brutto. A mio modesto parere associerei "scollettare" di più ad una persona che "sfoggia" una camicia costosa.

Forse si vuole alludere al verbo che ha il significato contrario, ovvero a "scucire" che a Roma spesso significa "tirare fuori i soldi".


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> bubu7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma le due definizioni non si escludono a vicenda.
> Molti termini del linguaggio giovanile sono caratterizzati da una certa _reg__ionalità_ contemplando varianti diatopiche sul territorio nazionale.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma certamente, salvo che qui si era trattato solo e specificamente del termine "scollettare" che, ripeto, secondo me è perfettamente italiano, costruito molto correttamente sulla parola ben antica "colletta" appena stiracchiando (approfittando) un poco il significato; oltreché, sempre secondo me, diffuso su tutto il territorio, seppure solo in ambito di conventicola, ma insomma senza particolare _accento_ (meno ancora che "scippo" o "pacco" o altre cose così).
Click to expand...

E proprio a _scollettare_ mi stavo riferendo. Sembrerebbe, dalle dichiarazioni di alcuni coforumisti, che il termine non sia diffuso su tutto il territorio nazionale. *Se così fosse*, il termine apparterrebbe al linguaggio giovanile (non al registro medio) ma sarebbe anche regionale.
Il fatto poi che si tratti di un termine ben costruito e che _potrebbe_ entrare a far parte dell'italiano standard è un altro discorso...



SunDraw said:


> O forse è così vero questo (per me no)?
> 
> 
> alecarfi  said:
> 
> 
> 
> (comporre le parole con un prefisso -s- è per la mia esperienza più diffuso al sud che al nord)
Click to expand...

Sono d'accordo con te.
Anche a me non sembra che nel meridione vi sia maggiore tendenza a usare questo prefisso nella composizione delle parole.


----------



## fracam

SunDraw said:


> Senza bisogno che sia una vera e propria metropoli, in qualsiasi città degradata del "capitalismo avanzato" i nuovi barboni, inizialmente spesso più dei refrattari che dei bisognosi, vanno a mendicare con tutta la dignità o la dissimulazione ("fare la colletta" propriamente sarebbe raccogliere per offrire ad altri o in comune) propria dell'armamentario di una cultura altra se non modaiola (insomma dai punkabbestia agli sbarbati alcolisti vari di quel che resta della "piazza italiana") ove si rifugia la loro impotenza di fronte al leviatiano che di loro si fa un boccone al primo cenno di valere qualcosa politicamente.
> Sì "andare a scollettare" significa "andare a chiedere soldi in giro", diciamo dagli anni Novanta in qua.



Dopo dieci anni, 8 genn 2019, il termine ha dignità di pubblicazione sul Corriere della Sera:
Milano, in Duomo l’elemosina per l’eroina: i fantasmi pendolari fino al Bosco di Rogoredo


----------



## ohbice

Continuo a trovarlo bruttino... a parte che se non fosse presente un contesto non lo avrei capito mai


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


ohbice said:


> Continuo a trovarlo bruttino... a parte che se non fosse presente un contesto non lo avrei capito mai






vega3131 said:


> Vorrei fare un'ipotesi: se "scollettare" volesse dire "togliere il colletto"?
> Nella lavorazione della bietola da zucchero, ad esempio, per analizzare il tasso zuccherino della pianta, si taglia nel punto più basso del colletto (con un colpo "uso machete"), separando foglie e colletto dalla radice. C'è qualcuno che possa confermare (o smentire)?


Nato e cresciuto in una città sede di zuccherifici, questo è l'unico significato che conosco.


----------

